

W3Schools is just... Better - statenjason
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG53AleSdCc

======
sago
A plague on both houses. I'm exaggerating, but a good and reliable _example-
based_ reference documentation organised by _use-case_ is what I need in 90%
of cases (a comprehensive index of methods/params/etc makes up the other 10%).
Neither W3Schools or MDN (nor most other docs) get this right.

Which is why Stack Overflow is increasingly taking the load of being my
reference docs. That's scary, since I also have to filter out the untruth as I
read, but the immediacy of its usefulness is hard to deny. It is effectively a
massive discoverable library of _examples_ organised by _use-case_.

------
k__
Has anyone ever talked to one of those w3schools people?

To me they're like a faceless entity in the internet.

